# Minister: "Games set to benefit Yorkshire"



## longdog (Mar 18, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/south_yorkshire/6464487.stm




> Mr Caborn said Yorkshire could host a national team
> Sports minister and Sheffield MP Richard Caborn has insisted bringing the Olympics to London will also benefit places like Yorkshire.





> "Areas like Yorkshire will be attracting some of the biggest teams in the world."



Sure, national teams are going to set up base 200 miles from the games and make the three hour journey (by train or four (min) by road) to East London. 

Does the silly fucker really believe this or is he just toeing the party line?


----------



## chio (Mar 18, 2007)

Cheshire are saying the same thing at present -- although they're also after hosting the equestrian events, there are places kitted out to do that far closer to London. It's just a half-arsed attempt to cash in and get a bit of publicity for the area.


----------



## moose (Mar 19, 2007)

Yorkshire will probably host something like the shooting events, which they're too scared to host in London in case someone loses an eye. 
no one would notice in Yorkshire


----------



## Anspaugh (Apr 16, 2007)

longdog said:
			
		

> Sure, national teams are oing to set up base 200 miles from the games and make the three hour journey (by train or four (min) by road) to East London.
> 
> Does the silly fucker really believe this or is he just toeing the party line?



Oh, its not so bad, the Labour Party in Northumberland are convinced that at least 4 teams will want to stay there....


----------



## CyberRose (May 4, 2007)

Yea I heard they are making pigeon fancying an Olympic sport so we can host an event up here! We must have the best facilities!!


----------



## baldrick (May 4, 2007)

it's all a load of bollocks this regional "trickle-down" effect.

the mail was on about the US team wanting to base themselves in birmingham, as if.


----------

